# Why do  you want a gun?



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't hunt. And the only time I shot off a "gun" was when I was in Navy Boot Camp. So, I'm not a "gun nut". I've often wondered what  the appeal was of gun owners. Hunting aside, why do you like owning guns?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2018)

Never owned a gun, never shot a gun & never want a gun.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2018)

I've never owed a gun, but have shot a mark on a tree with a pistol and won a "turkey shoot" at the local rifle club in a non-member competition. Prize was $5.00.  Not interested in guns at all.


----------



## Pete (Apr 1, 2018)

fuzzybuddy said:


> why do you like owning guns?



First firearm ever was an M14 when I joined the Army in 1964 but when I returned to civilian life never bothered with one again, until.....Alaska. When I moved up there and became an apprentice hunting guide it is a no-brainer to carry a hand gun. Later when I had my own isolated cabin I had a shotgun by the door for bears in my arctic entryway and a rifle for moose. Over the years acquired other firearms as needed but when I moved to Texas sold all but a 9mm for personal protection, and by that I mean I would treat an intruder just like I did any bear breaking in my home!

...and in answer to the question of why do I like owning firearms,
its not a matter of liking them its just another form of protection.


----------



## Lon (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't want a gun.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 1, 2018)

Guns were just tools in my family. 

They were used for hunting, killing varmints, euthanizing injured animals, etc... I'm not sure that personal protection ever made the list of possible uses for a gun.

I owned an inexpensive Marlin .22 rifle and a hand me down J.C. Higgins shotgun from Sears that was about the same age as me.







I went hunting with family when I was a teenager. When I got older and started living in the city I decided that having guns in my apartment was more of a responsibility/liability than I wanted to deal with. They both became hand me downs to a younger member of the family and so the tradition continued.

I think the vast majority of guns in this country are like mine were just gathering dust in the back of a closet.


----------



## Big Horn (Apr 1, 2018)

I read of a Colt revolver made about 1860 with the following engraved on it.

"Whoever the foe,
No matter the size, 
Call on me.
I will equalize."


----------



## Falcon (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a gun  simply for home protection. It's  a stainless  steel  6 shot  .38 cal. S&W  revolver.  I don't need  another one. 

IF you enter my home,  please identify yourself !


----------



## Macfan (Apr 1, 2018)

Personal Protection. Home (Family) Defense. National Defense. And, as this Veteran believes - Common Sense! So, those with bad thoughts in mind - Make My Day .


----------



## Manatee (Apr 1, 2018)

It is very much better to have one and not need it, than to need one and not have it.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 1, 2018)

Personal protection only now. When I was younger and married we hunted deer for meat.  Just protection now as I live alone and am handicapped.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 1, 2018)

I own a 38, a 357, a 40 cal. and a 9mm. I sold my Berretta 45 cal. revolver that I regret selling now. I was going to trade with him for a Colt 45 semi-auto but he modified it to have a hair trigger and I don't need that. I carry one of them t all times. I had a psycho nut follow me for a couple mile gesturing he was going to kill me. I pulled in to a parking lot and after he pulled in behind me. I got out and so did he but when I lifted my jacket revealing my pistol he jumped in his truck and fled. At 70 years old I can't fight like I did when I was younger so I carry.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 1, 2018)

I have firearms for protection.  Always will.


----------



## 911 (Apr 2, 2018)

I just enjoy going to the range and shooting different guns. My son and Grandsons have more guns than I do, so I get to shoot maybe 12-14 different guns. It's just fun hitting the targets. However, nothing beats my Glock .45.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 2, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I have firearms for protection.  Always will.



^^ This.   Would not be without them.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 2, 2018)

Given the conditions in our society...especially in parts of most of our cities...it is wise to remember one thing...."When danger is only Seconds away, the Police are only Minutes away".


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 2, 2018)

don m. said:


> given the conditions in our society...especially in parts of most of our cities...it is wise to remember one thing...."when danger is only seconds away, the police are only minutes away".



x 2.


----------



## oldman (Apr 2, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Given the conditions in our society...especially in parts of most of our cities...it is wise to remember one thing...."When danger is only Seconds away, the Police are only Minutes away".



Isn't that an NRA slogan? I only have a S&W 9mm. I keep the trigger lock in place and of course that means that the clip is out. I have timed myself and I can get the lock off and the clip inserted in about 11 seconds. Once I insert the clip and release the rack, it's ready to do fire.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 2, 2018)

Some very interesting and "very good reasons" to own one gun or more. 

I was ecstatic when I found out my wife liked guns. When she was young, her mom shot a White-Tail Buck. Nice rack, but don't remember the number of points. 

We own, target shoot and clean. Have gun cleaning stuff, targets, ammo holders, range scope, box of clays and a bench rifle rest for shooting sitting down. Oh yea, Ear muffs, but mine are electronic and both of us wear glasses. Yearly membership in local gun/rifle club that costs $114 a year for both of us. All outside target areas. 

I taught wife how to reload clips, so she helps me do it. She absolutely loves going to the Range and talk about exercise..........WHEW! 

I had a Daisy BB Gun while in high school. In the Navy, got Small Arms Training onboard ship while at sea. Was also the Pointer for the front 5" Gun Mount. 

We simply love our guns and going to the range! Actually, my wife is one of the few ladies that shoot at our range. I love watching her shoot.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 2, 2018)

Since I don't own guns, the need for protection is not something that comes to my mind. But it is a definite need. And this is what I don't understand. I'm a Liberal Democrat. I have never had a dream about prying guns out of anybody's hands. And the gun owners, who responded, gave reasons for their ownership. We are not exactly enemies. What do you think is causing the extremism about guns?


----------



## n_brown (Apr 2, 2018)

Macfan said:


> Personal Protection. Home (Family) Defense. National Defense. And, as this Veteran believes - Common Sense! So, those with bad thoughts in mind - Make My Day .



Mark me down for two "likes".


----------



## john19485 (Apr 2, 2018)

I worked for the treasury , I was coming into to work at the federal building, everyone has a weapon there, I parked I could see these guys dragging this women, my thinking was they were trying to steal her purse, ( I didn't know she was a federal witness , these guys were trying to kidnap) I ran over to her, grab her, everyone shows up and opens up, no one can hit anything, I'm the only one that gets hurt, I got a cut over my eye, and had to go to the hospital, just so happen my wife was being treated for a brain tumor, that's another story, I came home one day, I was working 17 hour day, she started screaming at me ( she didn't know who I was ) so called the ambulance , they took her to the hospital. Anyway I on the gurney getting treated by the same doctor that's treating my wife, at the same hospital, the doctor asked me if I would like to join  my wife in her room, I t*hought*[FONT=&quot] it was funny. Do I own a gun , No , do I have a weapon is another question, to which only one other person found the answer to, and he ended up jumping out the window.[/FONT]


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a couple of hand me downs and from trading for them..If I would buy a gun it would be an older gun with some value to it. We do skeet and Target shooting..

View attachment 50527View attachment 50527


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 2, 2018)

The number of people that buy guns _after_ they are attacked far outnumber people that do not.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a question.. At some stage older drivers need to assess  themselves to gauge when it is time to hand in the driver's licence because of advancing infirmity. I am 75 this year and already I need get my GP to fill in a form about my health status before my driving licence is renewed. I will have to do this every two years from now on and after 80 I will need to pass regular driving tests, including questions about the road rules.

How is an elderly person to know whether they are still safe to own/fire a gun? If they are becoming demented or going blind, how can relatives ensure that they do not become a menace to public safety? Is there any sort of protocol where their children take their firearm away and make sure that they cannot just go out and buy a new one?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 3, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> I have a question.. At some stage older drivers need to assess  themselves to gauge when it is time to hand in the driver's licence because of advancing infirmity. I am 75 this year and already I need get my GP to fill in a form about my health status before my driving licence is renewed. I will have to do this every two years from now on and after 80 I will need to pass regular driving tests, including questions about the road rules.
> 
> How is an elderly person to know whether they are still safe to own/fire a gun? If they are becoming demented or going blind, how can relatives ensure that they do not become a menace to public safety? Is there any sort of protocol where their children take their firearm away and make sure that they cannot just go out and buy a new one?



There is no determination for this. Most families have such love and compassion for the old/older family members, they don’t want to approach them about anything that would make them unhappy.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> I have a question.. At some stage older drivers need to assess  themselves to gauge when it is time to hand in the driver's licence because of advancing infirmity. I am 75 this year and already I need get my GP to fill in a form about my health status before my driving licence is renewed. I will have to do this every two years from now on and after 80 I will need to pass regular driving tests, including questions about the road rules.
> 
> How is an elderly person to know whether they are still safe to own/fire a gun? If they are becoming demented or going blind, how can relatives ensure that they do not become a menace to public safety? Is there any sort of protocol where their children take their firearm away and make sure that they cannot just go out and buy a new one?



This is an extremely good point.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 3, 2018)

Keesha said:


> This is an extremely good point.



Another good-to-great point about the "love and compassion" for a loved one is true.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Another good-to-great point about the "love and compassion" for a loved one is true.


That’s an even better one indeed. :thankyou1:


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 3, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> I have a question.. At some stage older drivers need to assess  themselves to gauge when it is time to hand in the driver's licence because of advancing infirmity. I am 75 this year and already I need get my GP to fill in a form about my health status before my driving licence is renewed. I will have to do this every two years from now on and after 80 I will need to pass regular driving tests, including questions about the road rules.
> 
> How is an elderly person to know whether they are still safe to own/fire a gun? If they are becoming demented or going blind, how can relatives ensure that they do not become a menace to public safety? Is there any sort of protocol where their children take their firearm away and make sure that they cannot just go out and buy a new one?




We approached the car and gun issue with my father in law a few years ago, he has Alzheimer's. Driving can be the easier of the two to remedy legally, many states allow driver testing of someone that is having issues. A doctor can notify the Motor Vehicle department that a person is incapable of driving, they will suspend the person's license. But that doesn't imply they won't drive without a license. A car is person's last bit of independence. Disabling the car is easy and sometimes the mere presence of a car is enough to placate a person.

In the US, without court intervention, it's very difficult to remove a person's firearms legally. We removed all of them from the house after a long long discussion and agreement he didn't need them. Firearms can be "made safe" but nothing short of a court intervention will keep them from buying another.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 3, 2018)

Yep, can tell the different personalities of the people that like guns and own them and those that don't and won't. My SIL would be totally, and I mean "totally" afraid to touch one, let alone shoot one. But, that's her personality. My wife, her sister, is 100% different (thank God).


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 3, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> I have a question.. At some stage older drivers need to assess  themselves to gauge when it is time to hand in the driver's licence because of advancing infirmity. I am 75 this year and already I need get my GP to fill in a form about my health status before my driving licence is renewed. I will have to do this every two years from now on and after 80 I will need to pass regular driving tests, including questions about the road rules.
> 
> How is an elderly person to know whether they are still safe to own/fire a gun? If they are becoming demented or going blind, how can relatives ensure that they do not become a menace to public safety? Is there any sort of protocol where their children take their firearm away and make sure that they cannot just go out and buy a new one?



How often do you get behind the wheel in a week versus holing a gun in your hands? Plus enter the insurance companies love of making money not entered in to the gun calculation.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Apr 3, 2018)

*We, I especially do not like owning a gun, but after you read my story you will know why we (DH) now has a 9mm and a permit to carry etc. One night several years ago around midnight, Dh was asleep, I heard a noise outside our bedrm.

 I went into the bathroom, potty rm. and heard voices and strange noises right outside the window, I alerted DH and he peeked out our bedrm. window and saw 4 guys in hoodies, he said call 911, I picked up the phone and it was dead! so I grabbed our cell a flip phone which I knew made a melodious sound when turned on, so I took it to the other side of the house and into a walk-in closet and made the call, she said, no police are in your area but we will get one there as soon as possible, stay on the phone, the perps came around the house after cutting all lines that they could, to our side door/laundry room, our security system was set but at that door, they would need to cut a screen, which they did and break the glass and when that door is opened then the alarm would go off.

 It took cops 14 mins. to get here, they had just cut the screen, the cop came silently no lights etc. but the perps saw him and ran, we had so many police cars here and the canine unit till 3AM they tried a police dog, but he did not get the scent, then a bloodhound  which got the scent, and they tracked the guys, but along the way they dropped all their weapons a 357 Magnum hunting knives and more. 

All we had at the time was a kitchen knife, the cops told us we were very lucky, 2 of these punks were wanted in 3 other states on capital crimes which is murder/rape. So now our security system has been beefed up to the max.

 it is wireless so no wire cutting will effect it and we have 8 sec. camera's around our home, plus motion activated lights and as discussed a gun, with the clip in, safety on, but never fired, hope it never needs to be! DH was in the army so knows how to use it. The cops said we may have been killed, no doubt!

 And so this is why we own a gun, that night was so much more traumatic then the Cat 4/5 hurricane we spent 2 hrs. in a walk-in closet waiting out. And this happened in an upscale suburban neighborhood, not in a low income, or city area, so you never know.*


----------



## Robusta (Apr 3, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> *We, I especially do not like owning a gun, but after you read my story you will know why we (DH) now has a 9mm and a permit to carry etc. One night several years ago around midnight, Dh was asleep, I heard a noise outside our bedrm. I went into the bathroom, potty rm. and heard voices and strange noises right outside the window, I alerted DH and he peeked out our bedrm. window and saw 4 guys in hoodies, he said call 911, I picked up the phone and it was dead! so I grabbed our cell a flip phone which I knew made a melodious sound when turned on, so I took it to the other side of the house and into a walk-in closet and made the call, she said, no police are in your area but we will get one there as soon as possible, stay on the phone, the perps came around the house after cutting all lines that they could, to our side door/laundry room, our security system was set but at that door, they would need to cut a screen, which they did and break the glass and when that door is opened then the alarm would go off. It took cops 14 mins. to get here, they had just cut the screen, the cop came silently no lights etc. but the perps saw him and ran, we had so many police cars here and the canine unit till 3AM they tried a police dog, but he did not get the scent, then a bloodhound  which got the scent, and they tracked the guys, but along the way they dropped all their weapons a 357 Magnum hunting knives and more. All we had at the time was a kitchen knife, the cops told us we were very lucky, 2 of these punks were wanted in 3 other states on capital crimes which is murder/rape. So now our security system has been beefed up to the max. it is wireless so no wire cutting will effect it and we have 8 sec. camera's around our home, plus motion activated lights and as discussed a gun, with the clip in, safety on, but never fired, hope it never needs to be! DH was in the army so knows how to use it. The cops said we may have been killed, no doubt! And so this is why we own a gun, that night was so much more traumatic then the Cat 4/5 hurricane we spent 2 hrs. in a walk-in closet waiting out. And this happened in an upscale suburban neighborhood, not in a low income, or city area, so you never know.*



You are doing yourself a major disservice by having an unfired gun in your house.  If you are not familiar and practiced with it, you may just as wel hand it to the bad guy when they come into your house.

Now, Both you and your husband need to join a club or find a commercial range that offers both target and tactical defense lessons.  You both need to fire several hundred rounds, until you know your weapon inside and out.

 Having an unused weapon in your home makes you a poster child for irresponsible gun ownership.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 3, 2018)

You made a case for an AR-15 or pump shotgun, multiple assailants won't be stopped by even someone trained in firearms tactics with a handgun.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 3, 2018)

Robusta said:


> You are doing yourself a major disservice by having an unfired gun in your house.  If you are not familiar and practiced with it, you may just as wel hand it to the bad guy when they come into your house.
> 
> Now, Both you and your husband need to join a club or find a commercial range that offers both target and tactical defense lessons.  You both need to fire several hundred rounds, until you know your weapon inside and out.
> 
> Having an unused weapon in your home makes you a poster child for irresponsible gun ownership.



Understand what you are saying, BUT, her husband was in the Army. I'd think he'd really know how to use it, but it should be fired at a range, if at all possible. We went to a local range and shot as soon as we got our first firearm, the .22 rifle, and have been to the range with each firearm we've bought.


----------



## Big Horn (Apr 3, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> *We, I especially do not like owning a  gun, but after you read my story you will know why we (DH) now has a 9mm  and a permit to carry etc. One night several years ago around midnight,  Dh was asleep, I heard a noise outside our bedrm. I went into the  bathroom, potty rm. and heard voices and strange noises right outside  the window, I alerted DH and he peeked out our bedrm. window and saw 4  guys in hoodies, he said call 911, I picked up the phone and it was  dead! so I grabbed our cell a flip phone which I knew made a melodious  sound when turned on, so I took it to the other side of the house and  into a walk-in closet and made the call, she said, no police are in your  area but we will get one there as soon as possible, stay on the phone,  the perps came around the house after cutting all lines that they could,  to our side door/laundry room, our security system was set but at that  door, they would need to cut a screen, which they did and break the  glass and when that door is opened then the alarm would go off. It took  cops 14 mins. to get here, they had just cut the screen, the cop came  silently no lights etc. but the perps saw him and ran, we had so many  police cars here and the canine unit till 3AM they tried a police dog,  but he did not get the scent, then a bloodhound  which got the scent,  and they tracked the guys, but along the way they dropped all their  weapons a 357 Magnum hunting knives and more. All we had at the time was  a kitchen knife, the cops told us we were very lucky, 2 of these punks  were wanted in 3 other states on capital crimes which is murder/rape. So  now our security system has been beefed up to the max. it is wireless  so no wire cutting will effect it and we have 8 sec. camera's around our  home, plus motion activated lights and as discussed a gun, with the  clip in, safety on, but never fired, hope it never needs to be! DH was  in the army so knows how to use it. The cops said we may have been  killed, no doubt! And so this is why we own a gun, that night was so  much more traumatic then the Cat 4/5 hurricane we spent 2 hrs. in a  walk-in closet waiting out. And this happened in an upscale suburban  neighborhood, not in a low income, or city area, so you never know.*


Make your next gun a.22, ideally one that is very similar to the 9mm in size and weight.  Take it to a range or, better still, go out to the country where you can find a safe and legal place to shoot.  Set up some cans or a reactive target and blast away.  A .22 has no felt recoil and it's not noisy.  It's fun, as millions before you have learned.  When you're ready to leave fire a few rounds through the gun as well.  New guns are like cars in that they work better in use.

You need to learn how to shoot too; your husband can't be constantly be with you.  Besides, *I've never met a woman who didn't love shooting once she learned.  Many of the top target shooters in the world are women.*  I once met a woman with a girl of nine or ten who were out in brush country with a few guns.  Mother was teaching daughter to shoot.  Neither of them is likely to be a victim.

Now, go and have some fun shooting.

I just thought of something else.  You can get pellet guns that resemble many popular handguns in size and weight.  When it's cold or dark you can shoot safely right in your house.


----------



## Robusta (Apr 3, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Understand what you are saying, BUT, her husband was in the Army. I'd think he'd really know how to use it, but it should be fired at a range, if at all possible. We went to a local range and shot as soon as we got our first firearm, the .22 rifle, and have been to the range with each firearm we've bought.



Even if he was in the ARMY he did not use a 9MM.  Shooting is NOT like riding a bicycle, you forget you get rusty.  Each arm is an entity unto itself, you need to know yours.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Apr 3, 2018)

T*he gun we have is brand new and we plan to never use it, so will sell it one day as new, as I said DH was in the army and knows how to fire a gun and being brand new, we expect it to work. If he passes before me, I will get rid of it ASAP. We are now 80 & 74 yrs. old will not be going to a gun range etc. But will rely on our to the MAX security anyone approaches this house will be recorded on any one of our 8 camera's w/night vision and audio and will have one of many spot lights in the face, so they will not stick around. We feel very safe in our home and the gun will stay right where it is until we get rid of it. *


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2018)

If your DH wasn't home or away from hearing distance and an intruder was coming in, what would you do with the gun?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 3, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> If your DH wasn't home or away from hearing distance and an intruder was coming in, what would you do with the gun?



I guess this is why you are asking this.......right? If the husband's wife wants nothing to do with the gun, just what would she do towards an intruder? Sort of surprising, a gun in the house with two people living there and only one of them can protect the both of them? Yes, odd.


----------



## Robusta (Apr 4, 2018)

I,m sorry. I will not be a nice guy.  I am a staunch defender and lover of the second amendment. Having an unloved gun around is dangerous. You are telling me that at 3 in the morning your husband will be able to fumble arounf in the nightstand, load and arm a weapon he has never used before, and be effective?  You are living in La La land.
I will predict right now what will happen if you are ever broken into, Your husband will be shot or bludgeoned as he fumbles around, you will be shot bludgeoned and possibly raped before the bad guy steals your paper weight and it ends up another unaccounted for gun on the street.

Why oh why did you purchase an item that you have no intention of using? Nothing but an accident waiting to happen.  Please go to the nearest gun shop and sell this weapon before you hurt yourself or enable someone else to use the gun illegally!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 4, 2018)

Robusta said:


> I,m sorry. I will not be a nice guy.  I am a staunch defender and lover of the second amendment. Having an unloved gun around is dangerous. You are telling me that at 3 in the morning your husband will be able to fumble arounf in the nightstand, load and arm a weapon he has never used before, and be effective?  You are living in La La land.
> I will predict right now what will happen if you are ever broken into, Your husband will be shot or bludgeoned as he fumbles around, you will be shot bludgeoned and possibly raped before the bad guy steals your paper weight and it ends up another unaccounted for gun on the street.
> 
> Why oh why did you purchase an item that you have no intention of using? Nothing but an accident waiting to happen.  Please go to the nearest gun shop and sell this weapon before you hurt yourself or enable someone else to use the gun illegally!



Must say, I do see your point. Just hope they listen, but.........​


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 4, 2018)

Robusta said:


> I,m sorry. I will not be a nice guy.  I am a staunch defender and lover of the second amendment. Having an unloved gun around is dangerous. You are telling me that at 3 in the morning your husband will be able to fumble arounf in the nightstand, load and arm a weapon he has never used before, and be effective?  You are living in La La land.
> I will predict right now what will happen if you are ever broken into, Your husband will be shot or bludgeoned as he fumbles around, you will be shot bludgeoned and possibly raped before the bad guy steals your paper weight and it ends up another unaccounted for gun on the street.
> 
> Why oh why did you purchase an item that you have no intention of using? Nothing but an accident waiting to happen.  Please go to the nearest gun shop and sell this weapon before you hurt yourself or enable someone else to use the gun illegally!



this is why I advocate the use of a double action revolver. when a gun is needed, it's usually under stressful circumstance's. No time to try to remember how the safety works and then chamber a round quietly unless you have had a lot of practice, and even then iffy at best because of the conditions. Revolver... point and pull the trigger. nothing complex about it.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 4, 2018)

Robusta said:


> Why oh why did you purchase an item that you have no intention of using? Nothing but an accident waiting to happen.  Please go to the nearest gun shop and sell this weapon before you hurt yourself or enable someone else to use the gun illegally!



That's right...if a person is going to own a firearm, they need to know how to use it.  A "novice" gun owner, who doesn't practice with the weapon is more likely to hurt themselves or an innocent bystander, than to ward off a criminal.  In addition, a firearm needs to be fired, cleaned and properly lubricated periodically to insure that it will work properly if/when needed.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 4, 2018)

Don M. said:


> That's right...if a person is going to own a firearm, they need to know how to use it.  A "novice" gun owner, who doesn't practice with the weapon is more likely to hurt themselves or an innocent bystander, than to ward off a criminal.  In addition, a firearm needs to be fired, cleaned and properly lubricated periodically to insure that it will work properly if/when needed.



All TRUE!!


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 4, 2018)

This is one of those situations where a firearm in the home is not such a good idea.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 4, 2018)

squatting dog said:


> this is why I advocate the use of a double action revolver. when a gun is needed, it's usually under stressful circumstance's. No time to try to remember how the safety works and then chamber a round quietly unless you have had a lot of practice, and even then iffy at best because of the conditions. Revolver... point and pull the trigger. nothing complex about it.



I see far too many novice gun owners with semi-auto pistols. They have no idea how to clear a malfunction, nor do they get the necessary training to become proficient. We had a city council member shoot herself (minor wound) while "unloading" a Glock 27, she racked the slide, removed the magazine, and pulled the trigger. I doubt it would have happened if she owned a revolver.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Apr 4, 2018)

If ya'll are talking about me? the only time we are not together at home is when DH goes out grocery shopping during the day, my doors are locked and if an intruder got in and had no weapon he would get his ass kicked bigtime by me a big 5'11" kick ass woman... trust me I can do it!  so no worries we're all good here. plus we got neighbors all around and we look out for each other, if we see strangers around or strange vehicles, we let each other know ASAP.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 4, 2018)

*Below is from TheDailywire.com*

Rulemakers in the village of Deerfield, Illinois, ​have voted unanimously to ban semi-automatic rifles, along with pistols and shotguns "with certain features," as well as with magazines that hold more than 10 rounds of ammunition.
The ban passed Monday night outlaws any weapon the village leaders deem "assault weapons," including AR-15s. But the ban also includes “semi-automatic rifles, pistols and shotguns with certain features.”
"This is our fight. This is our generation's fight, and we're going to keep fighting," Deerfield High School student Ariella Kharasch said at a public hearing, according to ABC-7 in Chicago. "Thank you for being part of that."

The new ordinance takes effect June 13. Residents who still have banned weapons after that date face up to $1,000 fines per day.
The new ordinance was modeled on a ban put in place in Highland Park, Illinois, which went to the United States Supreme Court. The high court let a lower court ruling allowing the ban stand.

 "If Highland Park, if Deerfield, if more towns say no to this type of weapon, maybe the state of Illinois says no," said Deerfield Village Manager Kent Street. "Maybe the federal government says no."
Opponents said the ban would make residents less safe, ABC reported.
"You are the bureaucrats that Thomas Jefferson warned us about," said Deerfield resident Dan Cox.
“There were a lot of emotional arguments and not a lot based on fact,” said Daniel Easterday, according to CBS Chicago. “Deerfield is a very crime free community, and I don’t see how this is going to make it any more crime free.”
"Larry Nordal of Deerfield cited their rights under the Second Amendment and expressed fear that more restrictive laws would be passed in the future," the Chicago Tribune reported.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 4, 2018)

Snakes..snakes and more snakes. I'm not gettin' close enough to kill em with a hoe. Yep! Snakes is my answer.

It's that time of year.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 6, 2018)

All should take note of news videos showing punks in a store with the plan to rob it but hen the clerk produces a gun they run like the coward they are. This is proof you don't even have to shoot them to get rid of them.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 6, 2018)

I can probably point out which way the bullet comes out of the gun, but that's the extent of my expertise. Reading about people, who have fire arms in their homes, and still have my level of expertise is scary. If you are going to have a fire arm in your home, you need to be adept at using it. And that doesn't mean just putting  it in a draw till you  think you hear a noise late some night.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't want a gun, I have all the guns I want already.  I have them for protection when I need it and for fun shooting at targets.  USA gun owners who obey our laws should be left alone


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 9, 2018)

Why do gun owners says they own guns for "protection", and non-gun owners seem not to have a need for "protection"?
Let's face it, if you're 500 miles into  the wilderness, with hungry carnivorous following you, you need "protection". But not everybody is in such peril. Why do gun owners have a need for "protection"? I'm not saying the need isn't valid, yet a gunless person has the same need. People are weird critters. What floats another's boat, will sink some one else's.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 9, 2018)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Why do gun owners says they own guns for "protection", and non-gun owners seem not to have a need for "protection"?
> Let's face it, if you're 500 miles into the wilderness, with hungry carnivorous following you, you need "protection". But not everybody is in such peril. Why do gun owners have a need for "protection"? I'm not saying the need isn't valid, yet a gunless person has the same need. People are weird critters. What floats another's boat, will sink some one else's.



I would feel safer in the wilderness with the lions and tigers and bears than I would on some of my city streets at 2:OOam.

I don't feel a need for a gun based on the odds and my lifestyle.

I would be curious to know how many people that own guns for protection have ever actually needed them.  I can't think of a time in the last 64 years when a gun for protection would have been helpful to me


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 9, 2018)

There are plenty of guns around in Canada and the U.S.

Most of them are just gathering dust.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would feel safer in the wilderness with the lions and tigers and bears than I would on some of my city streets at 2:OOam.
> 
> I don't feel a need for a gun based on the odds and my lifestyle.



Ditto!


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 9, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would feel safer in the wilderness with the lions and tigers and bears than I would on some of my city streets at 2:OOam.
> 
> I don't feel a need for a gun based on the odds and my lifestyle.
> 
> I would be curious to know how many people that own guns for protection have ever actually needed them.  I can't think of a time in the last 64 years when a gun for protection would have been helpful to me



The odds are that most will never encounter a situation, but those that have understand the reasoning. Most never report the encounter. I'm not a paranoid individual and seldom carry a gun, but I am very aware of my surroundings. 

I also have coyotes, fox, skunks, groundhogs, raccoon, roam in and out of my yard, some rabid The neighbor's laying hens don't help keep them away either. Some folks never understand why little Muffy goes missing after feeding coyotes and foxes in their yards.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 9, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would feel safer in the wilderness with the lions and tigers and bears than I would on some of my city streets at 2:OOam.
> 
> I don't feel a need for a gun based on the odds and my lifestyle.
> 
> I would be curious to know how many people that own guns for protection have ever actually needed them.  I can't think of a time in the last 64 years when a gun for protection would have been helpful to me



mark me down in the needed them column. Now, I have rifles which I deer hunt with, and shotguns for bird hunting. I don't horn hunt or trophy hunt, we eat what I kill. That said, I always have a pistol on hand within easy reach as we live out in the sticks quite a ways and don't have cell service, nor land line. Not more than a few months ago, I had to use the sheriff to remove some meth head renters. About a week later, 2 show up at the house with just the wife around. She told them to go away, but, they got out of the car and started into the door yard. She threw down on them and I believe she'd have shot them right then if I hadn't been coming back out of the woods and seeing me, they immediately took off. After calling the sheriff, (no easy task as I had to drive almost to town for a signal), I was relieved when they showed up and told me they had captured the 2 butt heads. While relaying to him how I was certain the wife would have shot at them, he told me he was fine with that seeing that we lived so far out in the country.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 10, 2018)

People, who feel the need for protection, own guns. Most of us don't own guns. I wonder why some have the need for "protection"=guns. Again, it's whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2018)

It seems to me that most of the folks on this bb who want guns for "protection" live in the "red states."  So, why is that?  Are their regions of the country more personally dangerous than other regions?  How often have their guns actually been used for that purpose?

In the rest of the world, probably most guns are used for hunting only. This "protection" idea seems to be intrinsic to certain regions of the U.S. only. Why is that? Are all the bad guys and dangerous animals living only in that part of the world?

I wonder how many of our attitudes on this subject (and I mean all of us, including me) have been shaped by the prevailing attitudes of our neighbors?  How many people have ever really thought this through?


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sunny said:


> It seems to me that most of the folks on this bb who want guns for "protection" live in the "red states."  So, why is that?  Are their regions of the country more personally dangerous than other regions?  How often have their guns actually been used for that purpose?
> 
> In the rest of the world, probably most guns are used for hunting only. This "protection" idea seems to be intrinsic to certain regions of the U.S. only. Why is that? Are all the bad guys and dangerous animals living only in that part of the world?
> 
> I wonder how many of our attitudes on this subject (and I mean all of us, including me) have been shaped by the prevailing attitudes of our neighbors?  How many people have ever really thought this through?



It was because of the Revolutionary War against the British and the Constitution. Militias, and able bodied men, and rifles, and all that kind of stuff.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 10, 2018)

I agree. It does seem that certain areas of the nation are more concerned with the need for "gun" protection. I wonder why. Are there factors that create a need for protection, which do not exist in other areas? Or is it an acceptance of gun culture? Either way, a gun does fulfill the need for protection.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 10, 2018)

Well folks, there are definitely areas of different big cities that can be like a “war zone”....just ask any law enforcement officer that works those areas. Check out Los Angeles, New York City, Miami, Baltimore and others. 

Nobody in this forum can be that nieve not to know this. 

Once, back in the mid 90’s, I spoke to a Sergeant with the Fullerton, Calif. P.D.. I asked him “is the crime in this city as bad as the local news reports it is sometimes?”. He told me, “actually, it’s worse, especially in some areas. Shootings on a daily-to-weekly basis. We have people who want what other people have and will use a gun to get it.”

So, enough said and understood now?


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 10, 2018)

Sunny said:


> It seems to me that most of the folks on this bb who want guns for "protection" live in the "red states."  So, why is that?  Are their regions of the country more personally dangerous than other regions?  How often have their guns actually been used for that purpose?
> 
> In the rest of the world, probably most guns are used for hunting only. This "protection" idea seems to be intrinsic to certain regions of the U.S. only. Why is that? Are all the bad guys and dangerous animals living only in that part of the world?
> 
> I wonder how many of our attitudes on this subject (and I mean all of us, including me) have been shaped by the prevailing attitudes of our neighbors?  How many people have ever really thought this through?



I suppose it's mostly people in red states because of people in blue states. Seems like a lot of folks have forgotten that the 2nd amendment was put there to protect the people from a tyrannical government.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 10, 2018)

As long as bad people can get guns, and they ALWAYS can, I feel it defies common sense when someone, a good person, doesn't have one, for protection.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 10, 2018)

Sunny said:


> It seems to me that most of the folks on this bb who want guns for "protection" live in the "red states."  So, why is that?  Are their regions of the country more personally dangerous than other regions?



Actually, if you check the FBI/DOJ statistics, some of the most dangerous places in the country are cities in the "Deep Blue" states.  Chicago is a prime example, and if you are from Maryland, Baltimore is ranked right up there near the top in terms of violent crime/murders.  A far better comparison of "dangerous" places might be cities vs. rural areas...people in the cities are Far More likely to be faced with violence....irregardless of Red or Blue. 

Living in the boondocks...about the Only need we have for "protection" is during the early Summer when the Armadillos begin to invade the yard.  Since they are known to carry a virus which causes Leprosy, I quickly "dispatch" any of those varmints that appear...pick up their remains with a pair of channel lock pliers and cremate them in my burn pit....then sanitize the channel locks.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 10, 2018)

We don’t own firearms nearly so much for protection as we do for fun shooting clays and targets at a Range.

Neither wife nor I owned a firearm until a couple of years after we married. I really had no idea that she’d be so interested in firearms and having fun shooting targets.
At 70 years old, she still loves shooting and at almost 69, I do also.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 10, 2018)

I've heard that guns are supposed to be the ultimate phallic symbol and what good ole' boy doesn't want to enhance his junk collection.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2018)

helenbacque said:


> I've heard that guns are supposed to be the ultimate phallic symbol and what good ole' boy doesn't want to enhance his junk collection.



Many of us heard that, Helen! More than I care to mention.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 10, 2018)

squatting dog said:


> I suppose it's mostly people in red states because of people in blue states. Seems like a lot of folks have forgotten that the 2nd amendment was put there to protect the people from a tyrannical government.



I live in a very blue state and most people here own at least one firearm.  Hard to know an actual percentage, because this state does not require registration of firearms.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 11, 2018)

I don't want any guns in this house. Once I had a boyfriend who brought a gun to the house and decided to tease me about having it on him. It was just me and my young son. I asked him to leave and he was never invited back.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't want any guns in this house. Once I had a boyfriend who brought a gun to the house and decided to tease me about having it on him. It was just me and my young son. I asked him to leave and he was never invited back.



But, that is YOU and that is fine. People who don't like firearms plainly shouldn't be around them. Sounds like you need a "big city" guy for a boyfriend. One that doesn't like firearms either.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 11, 2018)

squatting dog said:


> I suppose it's mostly people in red states because of people in blue states. Seems like a lot of folks have forgotten that the 2nd amendment was put there to protect the people from a tyrannical government.



Im interested in that theory. Who determines what a tyrannical government is.

The revolution took place over taxes. Is it time again. Tongue in cheek.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 11, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> But, that is YOU and that is fine. People who don't like firearms plainly shouldn't be around them. Sounds like you need a "big city" guy for a boyfriend. One that doesn't like firearms either.


Teasing people with a gun is an absolute no no with responsible gun owners. It's a weapon, not a toy.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Teasing people with a gun is an absolute no no with responsible gun owners. It's a weapon, not a toy.



Very true, but she still picked the wrong guy for a boyfriend.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2018)

> I've heard that guns are supposed to be the ultimate phallic symbol and  what good ole' boy doesn't want to enhance his junk collection.



Bingo, Helen!  And that's the, er, long and short of it.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2018)

To get back to a serious discussion again, I agree with Camper's point. Who is to say what a "tyrannical government" is?  The terminology which was appropriate in the 18th century for a small colony subject to oppression by a monarchy, does not really apply to 21st century America. Who or what is tyrannical?  What if someone decides that the current administration is tyrannical?  Does that give them the right to stalk the president or members of Congress and then fire away, because they are opposing "tyranny?"  Wouldn't that be an instant ticket to the loony bin or prison, in the modern world?

About the red state people needing protection from the blue state people, I don't even understand what that means. Are the blue state residents "coming to get" the red state people, who must protect their farmland homes with firearms day and night? What is that supposed to mean, anyway?  (An ugly racist connotation comes to mind; I hope that is not what was meant!)


----------



## Robusta (Apr 11, 2018)

I got a new burn barrel. Instead of spending several boring hours drilling ventilation holes into it, my wife and I just spent the last hour shooting targets drawn on it.
Efficient and enjoyable way to accomplish an otherwise tedious task.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2018)

911 said:


> I just enjoy going to the range and shooting different guns. My son and Grandsons have more guns than I do, so I get to shoot maybe 12-14 different guns. It's just fun hitting the targets. However, nothing beats my Glock .45.



I REALLY like "911" reasons for owning. Wife and I feel the same way. However, if someone was to possibly try to break into our apartment, while we were asleep, the key to our gun/rifle cabinet is very handy and I already have a 9mm clip full and ready to insert into the gun. Now, could I actually shoot someone, that, to tell the truth, I don't know.

If the person trying to get in was persistent in getting in, I'd (most likely) "aim and shoot", perhaps multiple times..........end of story!


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Camper6 (Apr 11, 2018)

Robusta said:


> I got a new burn barrel. Instead of spending several boring hours drilling ventilation holes into it, my wife and I just spent the last hour shooting targets drawn on it.
> Efficient and enjoyable way to accomplish an otherwise tedious task.



Wow! That's pretty powerful.  The burn barrel I had was galvanized steel and heavy.

I doubt a .22 could penetrate the one I had.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 11, 2018)

To:   				 					

 *C'est Moi* 






  					 					 					 						Senior Member

I don't do videos.  Can't hear a word.  What did he say basically in a few words.  Was he for or against?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2018)

He doesn't want anyone to take away his guns, because he is a law-abiding citizen. He feels that if all the good guys have to turn their guns in, the bad guys will take over, and the police are being prevented from stopping them.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 11, 2018)

Sunny said:


> He doesn't want anyone to take away his guns, because he is a law-abiding citizen. He feels that if all the good guys have to turn their guns in, the bad guys will take over, and the police are being prevented from stopping them.



And he is correct.   (But I believe I read that he doesn't own any guns.   He just believes in the Constitution and the 2nd Amendment.)


----------



## Robusta (Apr 11, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Wow! That's pretty powerful.  The burn barrel I had was galvanized steel and heavy.
> 
> I doubt a .22 could penetrate the one I had.



This is just a well traveled 55 gallon drum.  I got it from an Apple grower up towards Lake Ontario in Orchard Country.  He ships truck loads of Apples to China each year.  This drum was manufactured in Buffalo, shipped to China where it was fitted with a plastic bladder and filled with Chinese Apple Juice Concentrate.  It was then shipped to one of the juice plants by the lake. One use drum. Buffalo - china to Williamson NY.

We were using An old Stevens .22 pump, .20 gauge shotgun, and a .38 Caliber Revolver.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sunny said:


> To get back to a serious discussion again, I agree with Camper's point. Who is to say what a "tyrannical government" is?  The terminology which was appropriate in the 18th century for a small colony subject to oppression by a monarchy, does not really apply to 21st century America. Who or what is tyrannical?  What if someone decides that the current administration is tyrannical?  Does that give them the right to stalk the president or members of Congress and then fire away, because they are opposing "tyranny?"  Wouldn't that be an instant ticket to the loony bin or prison, in the modern world?
> 
> About the red state people needing protection from the blue state people, I don't even understand what that means. Are the blue state residents "coming to get" the red state people, who must protect their farmland homes with firearms day and night? What is that supposed to mean, anyway?  (An ugly racist connotation comes to mind; I hope that is not what was meant!)



Great post.  There is also a section in the Constitution dealing with treason.  So before anyone starts talking about stopping a 'tyrannical government' they better be ready to deal with treason.

My opinion of a tryrannical government is one that raises taxes.  That's what started the revolution and it hasn't stopped.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 11, 2018)

Robusta said:


> This is just a well traveled 55 gallon drum.  I got it from an Apple grower up towards Lake Ontario in Orchard Country.  He ships truck loads of Apples to China each year.  This drum was manufactured in Buffalo, shipped to China where it was fitted with a plastic bladder and filled with Chinese Apple Juice Concentrate.  It was then shipped to one of the juice plants by the lake. One use drum. Buffalo - china to Williamson NY.
> 
> We were using An old Stevens .22 pump, .20 gauge shotgun, and a .38 Caliber Revolver.



Just think how much faster it would be with an AR-15.  L.O.L.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 13, 2018)

A little off topic but I am still shaking my head in disbelief that teachers should carry loaded guns to protect their students.



> April 11, 2018 10:25 PM
> 
> Not the most normal sight: a gun left in the bathroom stall.
> But that's exactly what went down on Sunday in a men's room at the Deerfield Beach Pier.
> ...



This does nothing for my confidence in the value of having teachers carrying on campus.


----------



## BobF (Apr 13, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> A little off topic but I am still shaking my head in disbelief that teachers should carry loaded guns to protect their students.
> 
> 
> 
> This does nothing for my confidence in the value of having teachers carrying on campus.



Purely a reflection of your younger years and training.

Is there anything wrong with the Swiss and their ability to have weapons at hand at all times?     Not only permitted but required at times.

Having willing teachers carry a gun during class is but a bit of insurance against those kill crazy shooters.    Some one willing to step forward when needed and end the killers ability to just keep killing more.    Not all would be required to carry, just the ones ready to defend the students as best as possible.

The Swiss have got it right.   All become part of the military, all keep weapons at home, all keep their weapons at home while on duty and may keep them after ending their military duty.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 13, 2018)

Well, my barber has a 9mm in a box next to his station. He is the owner. Another barber, that use to work for him in the same shop, carried a 9mm in a holster under his work smock. The area of the shop is not bad at all. IOW, very little-to-no crime at all. But, guess the own of the shop wants to be ready, just in case.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 13, 2018)

BobF said:


> Purely a reflection of your younger years and training.
> 
> Is there anything wrong with the Swiss and their ability to have weapons at hand at all times?     Not only permitted but required at times.
> 
> ...



Ex military.  But the gun controls in Switzerland are strict and regulated for civilians.

It's a different culture.  My niece lives there.

They don't have the Second Amendment.

Re teachers carrying guns.  I have a tough time imagining a teacher shooting a former student.  Also if the shooter is carrying an AR-15 and the teacher has a handgun, it's not a fair fight. 

I'm sorry but I'm going to have to say that something has to be done about those high capacity semi-automatic rifles.

In my opinion they don't belong in civilian hands.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 13, 2018)

Ok, I'll play devils advocate. Everyone says something has to be done. Well, what is it that has to be done. Yes, they could stop the sales of any further semi automatic's, but, what does one do with the millions of rifles and I would estimate the multi millions of high capacity magazines that are already out there? See, short of kicking in doors to confiscate, I see no way to cure this. 
Of course, my own opinion is maybe... just maybe if certain people would do their job, a lot of nut cases wouldn't be falling through the cracks in the system that we already have in place. (see something, say something won't work if people who should, don't follow up on these actions)
Never ceases to amaze me how law abiding citizens should have to shoulder the burden or be punished for the actions of a very tiny part of the population.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 13, 2018)

squatting dog said:


> Ok, I'll play devils advocate. Everyone says something has to be done. Well, what is it that has to be done. Yes, they could stop the sales of any further semi automatic's, but, what does one do with the millions of rifles and I would estimate the multi millions of high capacity magazines that are already out there? See, short of kicking in doors to confiscate, I see no way to cure this.
> Of course, my own opinion is maybe... just maybe if certain people would do their job, a lot of nut cases wouldn't be falling through the cracks in the system that we already have in place. (see something, say something won't work if people who should, don't follow up on these actions)
> Never ceases to amaze me how law abiding citizens should have to shoulder the burden or be punished for the actions of a very tiny part of the population.



The same thing they did with automatics.  Grandfather them.  Is the general public being 'punished' because there are speed limits on the highways?  The actions of a very tiny part of the population is to speed and endanger people's lives.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 13, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> The same thing they did with automatics.  Grandfather them.  Is the general public being 'punished' because there are speed limits on the highways?  The actions of a very tiny part of the population is to speed and endanger people's lives.



Yes, and those speeders are usually not deterred by signs.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 13, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Yes, and those speeders are usually not deterred by signs.



That's fine but if they get caught it's because of the law and the signs and if they insist on breaking the law their license to drive gets suspended.  If they try driving without a license and get caught they go to jail for awhile.  That settles them down.

Without the law you can't do anything about the speeders.  It's for the benefit of society.

Now for the question.  Are you being punished because you drive sensibly and don't speed?


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 13, 2018)

The correlation (if there is one), is that the bad-guy gun owner will use his gun to break the law.   Law abiding gun owners will not.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 13, 2018)

Want?

Need

Authorities here do nothing short of requiring folks to have at least one gun per household.

I have a few
Various artillery for various reasons

My 12 gauge is mostly for knocking snow off high tree limbs when a thaw is on.

My ‘go to’ for protection is the 357 in my bedside drawer

The over/under .410/.22 hanging on a wall peg in the living area is for various night visitors…latest a pole cat.


I don’t carry unless a disturbance has recently passed thru the grapevine, or we go on a hike

I’d hate to be out here without one




Camper6 said:


> Wow! That's pretty powerful.  The burn barrel I had was galvanized steel and heavy.
> 
> I doubt a .22 could penetrate the one I had.



I’ve driven .22 long rifles thru steel drums without fail, not even full jacket.
‘tis a fun way to install holes in a burn barrel


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 14, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Want?
> 
> Need
> 
> ...



I might be able to do it after the burn barrel gets hot and the steel softens but not from a brand new condition unless I'm really close.  There are different types of ammunition available for a .22.  It's a very popular rifle from the old days.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I might be able to do it after the burn barrel gets hot and the steel softens_* but not from a brand new condition unless I'm really close*_.  There are different types of ammunition available for a .22.  It's a very popular rifle from the old days.


excellent point 
I've never plinked at 'new' barrels
talkin' 20 ft


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 14, 2018)

Gotta clean ours again and get them ready for plinking, clays and paper targets at the Range when my wife is off this month.


----------



## BobF (Apr 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Ex military.  But the gun controls in Switzerland are strict and regulated for civilians.
> 
> It's a different culture.  My niece lives there.
> 
> ...



At certain ages they are no longer 'just civilians'.   They get drafted, or whatever, and become part of the military.   They have weapons at home for that by demand and by choice after their military assignment ends.

I believe that maybe the US should further model the Swiss and their ways with discipline, duty, responsibility for all.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 14, 2018)

Or they can just issue everyone a bucket of rocks

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...s-last-defense-against-shooters-idUSKBN1GZ2DC


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 14, 2018)

BobF said:


> At certain ages they are no longer 'just civilians'.   They get drafted, or whatever, and become part of the military.   They have weapons at home for that by demand and by choice after their military assignment ends.
> 
> I believe that maybe the US should further model the Swiss and their ways with discipline, duty, responsibility for all.



The U.S. and the NRA would have a tough time with the restriction the Swiss have. The civil rights groups would have a tough time with mandatory conscription. Different culture.


----------



## BobF (Apr 16, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> The U.S. and the NRA would have a tough time with the restriction the Swiss have. The civil rights groups would have a tough time with mandatory conscription. Different culture.



Exactly my argument.   We have drifted too far with contrary civilian laws and need to get back on track with our Constitutional ways, respect for the country and our laws.   The US has a lot of its old ways now shunned and we need to recover it again.

Sure hope the Swiss do not  go as far to the don't care thinking about their country as the US has gone about our country.


----------

